
Ask HN: Has anyone tried using Twitter or Reddit as comment boxes on their blog? - colobas
Stumbled upon this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;embed.redditjs.com&#x2F;<p>And thought I could easily cook something to use Reddit as a comment service for my personal blog.<p>Also thought of doing the same with Twitter threads - embedding a Twitter thread on each post. Is this possible?
======
colobas
(this is mostly relevant for static blogs)

